# Nervous



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive is going to have her first real groom. I had her face and bum trimmed a few months ago and they shaved her nose! I am so afraid to bring her in for a full groom, but her fur is so long right now and she looks like a mop. I'm afraid the mats are going to sneak up on us and her fur is so long it would be hard for me to get them out. Plus it's getting hot here and this past weekend she was miserable while we were outside. I guess having a mop of black fur on your back wouldn't be very comfortable in the summer!

I'm sad that this is probably the last time i'll see her with her cute, fluffy puppy fur. Once her adult fur comes in I think i'll keep it short because i don't have time to keep her mat free. Oh well. She'll be much happier this summer with less fur!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

HI there Jaime
Olive will look beautiful not only before but after too I am sure of it. Lolly had her first haircut last week and I was worried too. I made sure I cut a lock of her puppy fur before she went. 
I asked the groomer to do just a shorter version of herself so perhaps you could ask for a shorter version of Olive, to keep her character.
Good Luck, I am sure she will look lovely


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, you can have a good body trim and ask for them just to tidy her face, emphasise that you do not want her nose or any part of her face shaved. If you are clear with your instructions then you should get what you want. I ask my groomer for a very short body cut, not legs though as I like the chunky legs and to just tidy his face and ears and fringe, so that he can see  with those instructions in hand I am never disappointed when I collect him from them and so go back every time. Good luck


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi, you can have a good body trim and ask for them just to tidy her face, emphasise that you do not want her nose or any part of her face shaved. If you are clear with your instructions then you should get what you want. I ask my groomer for a very short body cut, not legs though as I like the chunky legs and to just tidy his face and ears and fringe, so that he can see  with those instructions in hand I am never disappointed when I collect him from them and so go back every time. Good luck


I've just started to find mats on Rufus, going to book him in for a puppy trim I don't want him clippers yet. Karen can you recommend anyone that's good locally? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Anna said:


> I've just started to find mats on Rufus, going to book him in for a puppy trim I don't want him clippers yet. Karen can you recommend anyone that's good locally?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Anna yes The Pet Emporium, St Albans road. I can highly recommend.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Anna yes The Pet Emporium, St Albans road. I can highly recommend.


Thanks Karen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

